# Mauszeiger unsichtbar machen



## amlug (28. Nov 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte in meinem Spiel den Mauszeiger unsicht bar machen. Wie stelle ich das an?


----------



## Reality (28. Nov 2004)

Das geht nur indirekt.


```
Cursor invisible Cursor = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().createCustomCursor(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage(""), new Point(0,0), "invisible");

deinWindow.setCursor(invisibleCursor);
```

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

